# High R/H in Humidor. Why??



## Foubou (May 11, 2011)

Hi,
I have setup my humidor about a year ago and was using the cheap foam humidifier that came with it with some PG 70% solution. I was never really able to stabilize it at 70% for long periods of time but was managing to keep it between 66-75% R/H. I got fed up because I always needed to add PG solution every 2 weeks. One guy at a cigar shop told me to buy a Crystal humidifier (Brigham Crystal Humidifier 50) and that would fix things. I did and now it's worst, my humidor won't go lower then 78-80%R/H. 
How do I get it to go down to 70%? 
Should I dry out the Crystal humidifier for a couple of days or open my humidor a couple of hours each day to get it to lower down? 

I use a digital hygrometer and it's well calibrated. My humidor is in the basement and the humidity in the basement is always around 60-65%R/H.

I just want to be able to leave my humidor at 70% and that it will stay there for a couple of months without having to maintain it each day.

Thanks!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Add dry Kitty Litter and be on your way


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

yea some dry KL should do it or try conserva beads they work for my coolidor and I'm at 66%


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

Go to the pet store, buy an aquarium filter bag and the Sicilia NON SCENTED kitty litter. Throw it in the bag and you'll be doin' good


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm with these guys. Kitty liter all the way. Here's a great thread for KL set up if you haven't read it yet >LINK


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to Puff
I see you are very new to the site.
If you use KL, read the thread on it.
The KL everyone is talk about is silica based...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Before you get all out of whack, trust me, I was out of whack over one of my humidors, get some Tupperware and a jug of kitty litter as mentioned and put your sticks in them until you get the humidor straightened out. Start with dry kl. 

Read all the Puff stickys on humidors and humidification!

Post up some more info on your box, like type, style, size and type of hygrometer. Do the tests to see if your box has issues with sealing. After reading about all the different methods of controlling humidity here at Puff, you will see that the general consensus is that most, but maybe not all analog hygrometers are worthless and all hygrometers should be calibrated by the salt test or other methods. Also, let us know what the relative humidity of your area is using your newly calibrated hygrometer, both where your humidor is and outside. This can make a difference.

This would be the start of good diagnostics for some of the more knowledgeable members to work with to rid you of your problems.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up-93.html


----------

